# Ozone saltless water softener



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anyone heard of ... ozone saltless water softener? We just put a new well in to get off town water and our water is hard and we want to cleanse it also. Someone mentioned Ozone purifier or something like that to us. Does anyone have info on that? 
Thanks


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh come on ... no one has heard of this? 
If no one has heard of this here it must not be good.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I personally haven't heard of it, but, am willing to do some research into it. I think that I have heard of the concept of using ozone to purify water, but, the energy required to make your own ozone is quite significant (I made ozone as part of a high-school chemistry / physics experiment).


----------

